# Osprey raptor, size input



## steve650b (Feb 23, 2014)

Hey so I have decided to pull the trigger on an Osprey raptor but I'm stuck on what size....the 10 or the 14. I know its not a huge difference in size, I just don't want it too bulky if it doesn't have to be. I have a saddle bag so what I would carry in the pack would be: spare tube, shock pump, wallet, phone, keys, small first aid kit, sometimes a chain lock and sweater. Who has both and can give input....thanks.


----------



## gcohen (Jun 13, 2006)

I have a 10. I carry a tube or two, shock pump, tire pump, multi tool, zip ties, phone, go pro, keys, gu's and probably only use half of it's carrying capacity. By far the most comfortable pack I've ever used. I have the 2012 version


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

Unlikely somebody will have both as they are nearly identical. I would say it really depends upon what you use now, and what you pack when you ride. How long do you ride? Where do you live? Do you travel and ride? What types of weather/climate?

I will say I'm super militant about the amount of stuff I carry. I carry only these items:
-Keys
-Wallet
-Phone
-Pump
-CO2/Nozzle
-Patch Kit
-Tube
-Emergency Gu
-Food
-100 oz water
-chain quick link
-multi tool
-dragonfly light weight jacket
-emergency whistle
-small knife
-small sun block
-lip balm
-5-6 water purification tablets

Nothing else, really. I fit all of this stuff easy. I have used a Raptor 10, and I've not really needed anymore room. Didn't really look at a 14 but I can't imagine a fundamental difference, really.


----------



## plantdude (Dec 30, 2007)

I have the 14. Upgraded from my CB Mule about 3 months ago. I'm glad I went with the bigger one, however I got it so that I'd have enough room for long days in the saddle, or when lots of layers might be needed. When I go out for a short jaunt, it is definitely overkill, but doesn't bother me. It's good to know I have my first aid kit, space blanket, etc, for every ride...


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

I have the 14 (an older model but still going strong). It is great for all day rides (Really anything over 5 hours) where I carry extra gear or if I need to carry rain gear, emergency items, extra tools etc. If you will be keeping your saddle bag on only nad just need it for regualr trail riding the 10 should be fone. If you think on occasion you will need to stuff it full nad head out for a long solo or even with a group in the backcountry than the 14 is nice.

Just a sample of what I might have in my 14 at any given time:
- 100 ozs water
- 32 oz gatorade or other bottle
- Medium Rain Coat
- Extra socks, gloves, Hat (weigt depending on weather)
- Arm and Knee Warmers
- Lunch Usally small watertight container 
- Multiple snacks, banannas, cliff bars, gels, etc.
- Mutli Tool, spare tubes, Hand Pump
- Wallet, phone, keys
- Small First aid items like bandaids and trauma pad
- I can geta pair of waterproof over pants i nthere as well but they are bulky andmakes everything tight
- Other items I am sure I amforgeting but I think you get the point it can pack a lot if you do it well

It gets heavy but is manageable and I dont mind training iwht the extra weight

Best think about OSPREY when you have issues or things just get wore out just ship back to them and it comes back all fixed quickly.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

I've had my Raptor 14 since April 2011. (Had a couple huge crashes with it, and it's holding up better than I am. Just bought a new bladder for it.) If I had it to do over, I'd get the 10 instead of the 14, because my typical ride is 2 hours so I never fill the pack. If you're an all-day-ride rider, get the 14.


----------



## MattNorv (Jun 1, 2013)

I thought the 10 was too small. I couldn't fit layers, lunch, and bike tools without crushing stuff. I loved it still, but it got stolen last weekend.

Got the Mule NV and I have been enjoying so far. It's a lot bigger and rides just as well


----------



## aanderle (Aug 5, 2010)

I've got 14 litres, carry everything inside it. Doesn't matter if it's half empty. I'd suggest you to take the 14L. It has more features and it will enable you to put inside more should you ever want or need to. 
Cheers


----------



## Tim-ti (Jul 27, 2005)

I have a Raptor 10, but if I bought another I'd go with a 14.
Everything I want for most short rides fits in the 10 OK, but that stuff would also fit in a 14 - I'd also have the option of fitting other stuff in there too on days when I wanted to carry more (longer rides or if I expect changes in weather).
I also have a Camelback lumbar pack (sorry, I don't recall if it's a Volt or Charge), it's lighter, carries more and since I started using that I've rarely used the Osprey.


----------



## Balto78 (Oct 1, 2013)

I have an Osprey 10 which I really like, but I'm thinking of exchanging it for a 14 (got it from REI). The 14 looks like it would cinch down really well when not full, and it would give you the option to carry more stuff otherwise. The bigger size would only weigh an extra few ounces, which isn't something I worry about.


----------



## steve650b (Feb 23, 2014)

thanks for all your input, I think I will go for the 14. I will mostly be using it for max 2 hour rides but I may use it out of the saddle as well, for the odd vacation. Also I like what Balto said about cinching it down when not using the whole thing....it should be about the same size of the 10 when its tightened up. Thanks again everyone, I always overthink things when looking to buy.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

So I take it a 19L pack would be way overkill for half to full day outings? Nothing overnight. I have a Hydrapak Big Sur now and it's ok for a few hours but won't hold much more than a basic tool kit and a little food. No clothing if I wanted to stow away layers or a rain jacket...maybe a rain jacket but it would stuff the pack. I'd like to upgrade but don't want to look like I'm ready to thru hike the AT. Sounds like something 10-14L would be ideal?


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

They used to make a 16 and I wish that still did. This time of year, when a rain jacket and a layer are often in order, the 14 is maxxed out for me. 


There are two types of mountain bikers. Those who are faster than me, and me.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Is the 14 much larger than a CB mule? I ride with a mule now but often find it on the small side when it is full of water. My rides are typically 4-5 hours and I usually carry lots of layers due to the times I ride (early morning or late at night). 

I'm want a bigger pack.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Easy... the 14

I looked at both closely in my hands. The 14 weighs very little more than the 10 and isn't that much bigger, unless you fill it. The 14 straps down to not much bigger than the 10. So, you are getting extra capacity, "just in case" with not much down side.

Compared to Camelbaks the Osprey's main compartment are not that voluminous. The handle on the bladder takes up a fair amount of room. I find the ''standard" pack size to be that of the modern CB Mule. The Osprey 14 is about that size but I'd say the main compartment is a bit smaller as space is taken up by the bladder handle.

Compared to the 10, the 14 lets you easily carry a windbreaker, and some other random piece of clothing, or something for someone else like a wife, girlfriend, or kid.

I'll also use my packs on hikes and find one with enough extra room to carry a jacket and some real food important. 

On my SS I use a saddle bag and a water bottle - no pack. I'm not one to advocate carrying around too much on a ride. But, if you are going to take a pack, take one that makes it worth the hassle.


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah - I had a MULE before my 14 and the MULE has a little more space in the main compartment, but not nearly as much organization. I love the tool pouch down low, and the pack, overall, is way more comfortable and adjustable (to me). I love my 14, but this time of year, or for bigger rides where weather could be a factor in the high country, it's packed to the gills. Still wish they made the 16...


----------



## Tim-ti (Jul 27, 2005)

The Raptor 14 and MULE are currently quite similar. (The Mule has grown over the years, so if your Mule is 5 years old you'd notice quite a difference.)


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

My Mule the a couple years old. The one before the NV. Sounds like I want a pack bigger than the 14 then...


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

alshead said:


> Yeah - I had a MULE before my 14 and the MULE has a little more space in the main compartment, but not nearly as much organization. I love the tool pouch down low, and the pack, overall, is way more comfortable and adjustable (to me). I love my 14, but this time of year, or for bigger rides where weather could be a factor in the high country, it's packed to the gills. Still wish they made the 16...


Tool pouch... Yeah, the tool pouch is great, and one of the main reasons I went with the Raptor 14 over the 10 and the Mule. Keeps the weighted items lower and when I want to use the pack for a quick hike its easy to unload unwanted stuff.

The other reason was the side pockets (over the Mule as I think the 10 has them). I keep my modified, bare-bones, multi-tool in one of the side pockets. Not having to take the pack off to access that much used tool is great. Riding with others, kids, wife, etc... I end up pulling that thing out at least a few times each ride.


----------



## Balto78 (Oct 1, 2013)

TheNormsk said:


> Is the 14 much larger than a CB mule? I ride with a mule now but often find it on the small side when it is full of water. My rides are typically 4-5 hours and I usually carry lots of layers due to the times I ride (early morning or late at night).
> 
> I'm want a bigger pack.


I think you might want to look at the CB Hawg. I don't know the specific capacity, but I saw it in the store and it looked big.

Also, I tried on the mule NV, and those little NV back pod thingies actually seemed to work to keep it right on your back. I didn't ride with it on the trails but it definitely worked while hopping around like an idiot in the store (and embarrassing my wife). I really liked that aspect of the pack, but I liked all the other little details of the osprey better, so I stuck with the raptor (I did exchange for the 14 though).

So I guess I'm recommending you try to find a Hawg NV in a store to see if you like that.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

I have the Raptor 14, my friend has the 10, when we have equal amounts of stuff in our packs you can't tell the difference by looking at them, the 14 packs down really tight thanks to the straps. 

For long rides a I take 4 or so bars, a 29er tube, shock pump, regular pump, patch kit, mini tool, phone, wallet, keys, hat, warm gloves, light & battery, 3 liters of water, knee pads and it all fits nicely! On shorter rides with burlier dh I'll bring knee pads and elbow pads as well as most of the above items and it fits well. 

I would DEFINATELY suggest the 14 over the 10. For rides longer than 5 hours then you may want something bigger, but I would try to fit some of the stuff in a seat pack like the tools and spare tubes.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

*Vaude*

If you want a better pack and deal go for the VAUDE Hyper Air 14+3 liter pack. Better breathability, cheaper and it has a zipper that makes the pack expand from 14 liters to 17 for your winter rides. Removable rain cover. The Gear Market has them for $37.58. 
Sorry no bite valve magnet and the Osprey bladder is better.


----------

